# best weight for a ppd



## JOE SAMSON JR (Feb 24, 2009)

i am just curious what the best weight for a ppd dog would be , is there a minimum? i know personal preference has to do with it , just wondering what the average would be


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

About 6 pounds. It is a good weight, and you can throw a dog of this weight quite the distance to engage.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Holy Mackerel:lol:


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

JOE SAMSON JR said:


> i am just curious what the best weight for a ppd dog would be , is there a minimum? i know personal preference has to do with it , just wondering what the average would be


Well with a name like Samson I would say a big one 150 pounder should do it.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Yo no comprendo!! :-D


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The first time I ever saw Mr T it was some stupid bouncer contest. THey all had to throw a 150# stuntman. "T" won that one, and tossed the guy about 12 feet.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> About 6 pounds. It is a good weight, and you can throw a dog of this weight quite the distance to engage.


Um. Only if you can hit and knock out the badguy on the first throw. My aim's pretty bad so I'd rather throw a cat - unlike a dog, they come equipped with grappling hooks!


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

geeze yall a tough crowd :lol: The size of a PPD :-k well, it depends on what kind of PPD you have or want. Is your question (maybe) Is a larger weight PPD more affective than a smaller one? So much depends on the dog and what his temperament/drives are. You may look at a 50lb mal and think that he could never take a man down, but that mal may have more fight in him than a 80lb rottie. What breed of dog are you referring to? 

On the other hand...I kinda like Jeff's response. One should never underestimate the pressure of a dog that bits out of fear. 8)


----------



## JOE SAMSON JR (Feb 24, 2009)

when i went to the menlo park schutzhund club to watch there were a few breeds at different weights so no specific breed in question , just wondering what would be the ideal weight for a ppd


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

JOE SAMSON JR said:


> when i went to the menlo park schutzhund club to watch there were a few breeds at different weights so no specific breed in question , just wondering what would be the ideal weight for a ppd


Fit by that no matter what the breed or what job the dog should be lean and exercised nothing worse than fat slob of a Rottweiler.
Except the owner telling ya he's not fat he's a 140lbs of mussel.:lol:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've got a crazy, old, blind in one eye, 12 lb JRT that could still make you think twice about messin wit me!
Never thought about throwing him at a bad guy. That could be really entertaining. Kinda like one of them shiriken throwing stars. :wink:
His teeth are almost the same size as my two GSDs.
I've tried kicking the crap out of him but he's still to quick to get a good boot on him.:-o


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

The best weight for a personal protection dog is one that is healthy for the dog to perform his job based upon the breed type. Within each standard there are weight ranges based upon the health of the dog and its ability to perform its intended breed purpose. Of course if the dog does not have the proper training and drive to do the work , weight will not matter.

You made a comment about Schutzhund, please be aware that a Schutzhund dog is a sport dog and not trained as a personal protection dog. Those are two different things. I am not saying that a Schutzhund trained dog cannot be crossed trained as a personal protection dog, they are both just trained for two different purposes. 

You have to remember that a true personal protection dog is one that should remain at your side to prevent an aggressive attack. They need no chase down a man or guard your property. Their sole purpose is to protection you. With this in mind the dog need only to stop an aggressor and a serious flesh bite will stop most aggressors.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Come on Joe, size? Erh...How about attitude? Now that can get-r-done!!!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Quote: You made a comment about Schutzhund, please be aware that a Schutzhund dog is a sport dog and not trained as a personal protection dog

However, you have about an 85% better chance of the sport dog at least having the courage to bite this mysterious, once in every 25th persons lifetime attacker.

Take the 6 or 12 pounder. With practice, you should be able to fling that ****er right in the attackers face.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Take the 6 or 12 pounder. With practice, you should be able to fling that ****er right in the attackers face.



Or at least put it down the back of the guys leotards!!! Just like giving yer younger brother a wedgie on the bus!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Oh Geoff, you have a way with attitude adjustments! NICE!!!!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Mike Jones said:


> ...You have to remember that a true personal protection dog is one that should remain at your side to prevent an aggressive attack. They need no chase down a man or guard your property. Their sole purpose is to protection you. With this in mind the dog need only to stop an aggressor and a serious flesh bite will stop most aggressors.


Joe it all depends on what you want. Sport dogs can bite and protect. BUT, they are trained for a "game" a "sport" and the levels of real pressure cannot be the same as PPD work. Also, in Schutzhund you send the dog for a courage "test" on the decoy. Unless there are reasons which go into all new areas, you will have a tough time selling the idea of sending your PPD across the neighbor's yard to bite someone. Can it be done, always a chance.

Take karate lessons, then firearm safety lessons, then look for a well bred litter of working or herding dogs.


----------



## Mike Jones (Jan 22, 2009)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Joe it all depends on what you want. Sport dogs can bite and protect. BUT, they are trained for a "game" a "sport" and the levels of real pressure cannot be the same as PPD work. Also, in Schutzhund you send the dog for a courage "test" on the decoy. Unless there are reasons which go into all new areas, you will have a tough time selling the idea of sending your PPD across the neighbor's yard to bite someone. Can it be done, always a chance.
> 
> Take karate lessons, then firearm safety lessons, then look for a well bred litter of working or herding dogs.


 
Come on now man, of course PPD need to be trained and they need practice taking down men. They may not be competing in sports but they get their share of bite suit, muzzle, hidden sleeve and hidden suit work. Most Schutzhund dogs do not get muzzle work, bite suit or hidden suit and sleeve work. Most Schutzhund dogs are trained to be clean on the bite whereas a good PPD dog is taught to maul the aggressor. Get that sucker where ever you can, back bites, groin bites, chest bites, leg bites, just take that man down even if it means your life.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Mike I can see you aren't in Delaware as the 8"+ of snow would have kept you in and on point! I don't want my PPD to maul someone, I sure can defend a trained and controlled bite. Kind of like shooting, as I go back to, if you're all over the guy with gounds and none are "controlled" how can you defend that?

You're right, Schutzhund folks by in large don't do muzzle or suit work. Why should they? It isn't in the sport and sport is what THEY do. Me...I want my dogs to bite and hold for as long as possible, targets aren't of much concern to me. Mr. Bad Guy might take a different view of "Fluffy" hanging from his junk, face, or neck. Then the owner can get a few rewarding "conversations" in for "proper understanding and refocusing of life" and what it means to not scew with hard working folk.


----------



## JOE SAMSON JR (Feb 24, 2009)

thanks in all of that my question was answered i have no need for a ppd this was just a something that was in my head since wathing some of these sports dog's work


----------

